# Broke student - Any advice on pawn shops, flogging goods etc



## Danielle24 (29 Sep 2010)

Hi guys,

I've just recently started college part time and I work full time and live out on my own. So money is really tight this month, i've borrowed some money towards my fees but had to pay some myself. Anyways money is tight this month as you can imagine. I'm just wondering if anyone knows where I could get money without having to borrow, I have dressed in my wardrobe with tags still on, still have my debs dress, could sell these maybe, what abaout pawn shops are they a bad idea? I've jewellery i've never even worn.


----------



## Milly (29 Sep 2010)

Have you thought of selling on ebay? I have no experience of it myself but obviously millions have!


----------



## Boyd (29 Sep 2010)

Agree on ebay. Never used pawn shops but I get the impression they know youre in a jam and hence can offer you rubbish prices.


----------



## Sandals (29 Sep 2010)

adverts.ie, free to advertise and you can bargain with buyers/sellers.


----------



## fizzelina (29 Sep 2010)

Danielle you could put stuff up on donedeal.ie I have used it before and found it good. €3 for the ad. No connection just have sold things on it.
BTW I remember your earlier thread, http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=134009 so you obviously decided to go back to college, good luck with it.
Another option is to bring your things to a car boot sale to try sell them.


----------



## Danielle24 (29 Sep 2010)

Thanks guys i'm already on adverts and nothing much happening. Thanks fizzelina i'm delighted I decided to go back, I knocked about 6k off my debt since that thread so things are looking good


----------



## RMCF (30 Sep 2010)

Careful with eBay.

I have been a registered user for about 10yrs, and the last 2 or so haven't used it much. 

the fees are too high and the place is coming down with scammers. I sold a couple of things a few years back, and the buyers did nothing but complain and claimed their money back from PayPal when nothing wrong with the items.

I now use local free ads. Best option imho.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (30 Sep 2010)

Pawn shops do not actually buy items but give out secured loans, the security being the item you deposit with them. They value the item and offer a loan of some percentage of that value. They charge quite high interest rates too and can sell the security item if the loan is not redeemed within the period (usually 4 months iirc).

Doesn't sound like a solution for you.

Sybil


----------



## net64 (30 Sep 2010)

Hi Danielle you could get rid of any old gold jewellery that you have.There is an Irish crowd www.forgottengold.com that are based in Galway I think.I got rid of 2 old rings,and two old chains,one of which was broken.After two days I got a cheque for 130 euro.They were very quick and efficient.

Net64


----------



## helllohello (30 Sep 2010)

Have a look around your local jewellers. I have noticed a few with signs in windows offering to buy unwanted gold. If you dont agree on a price, you still have your items rather than posting them off.


----------



## IsleOfMan (11 Oct 2010)

Don't forget to use your www.pigsback.com vouchers as well.


----------



## RFQ (4 Nov 2010)

Selling locally vs eBay if you can. Take the time to take decent digital images and scour the web for sales info. For eBay checking out the bidder and their reputation will ensure a higher success rate.  Noticed lately sellers are making money on shipping and packaging.


----------



## Odea (11 Jan 2011)

Danielle24 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just recently started college part time and I work full time and live out on my own. So money is really tight this month, i've borrowed some money towards my fees but had to pay some myself. Anyways money is tight this month as you can imagine. I'm just wondering if anyone knows where I could get money without having to borrow, I have dressed in my wardrobe with tags still on, still have my debs dress, could sell these maybe, what abaout pawn shops are they a bad idea? I've jewellery i've never even worn.


 
Purchasing dresses and never wearing them and purchasing jewellery and not wearing it is very frivolous indeed.
I cannot imagine a pawn shop paying you anywhere near what you originally paid for them.
Have you thought have having a wine evening or similar in your house where people might purchase your items. Others could also bring along some items for the same reason.


----------



## pinkyBear (11 Jan 2011)

Hi Daniella, 

If you choose to sell the jewelry - remember most jewelers will buy your gold off you and you would get a fair price. I have not heard good things about the online selling of gold (I think it was cashforgold)..

Also would you consider a second job?
P..


----------



## glasto (11 Jan 2011)

In fairness, I have unworn Jewellery, but it was all gifts (from exes ). Come to think of it, it might make a few bob towards the Ipad I'm saving up for!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jan 2011)

glasto said:


> In fairness, I have unworn Jewellery, but it was all gifts (from exes ). Come to think of it, it might make a few bob towards the Ipad I'm saving up for!



Did you not like them?


----------



## pinkyBear (11 Jan 2011)

> Purchasing dresses and never wearing them and purchasing jewellery and not wearing it is very frivolous indeed.


In light of the fact that the OP has been receiving enough finger wagging in previous posts, we all buy things we never wear!! I used to be a sales daemon and am after decluttering my wardrobe and giving 3 jackets to VDP that have never been worn!!! 



> Have you thought have having a wine evening or similar in your house where people might purchase your items. Others could also bring along some items for the same reason.


 That is not a bad suggestion at all.. you could also look at setting up a stall in a local market - a couple I know sell stuff in Blackrock market, there is a fee though..
P..


----------



## marvin (11 Jan 2011)

I made a good few quid selling clothes, DVDs, CDs etc in the Dublin Flea Market (last Sunday of every month). Women's clothes seem to be particularly popular. http://dublinflea.blogspot.com/

If not in Dublin, there are a lot of car boot sales throughout the country. I was very pleasantly surprised at how much money I made. Good luck!


----------



## glasto (11 Jan 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Did you not like them?



What the exes? Well I did at the time, but since we're talking twenty years ago and I've been married 14 years I don't really have any sentimental attachment to the jewellery any more. Its also out of date and not my style any more. I'd certainly rather have an Ipad.


----------



## Firefly (11 Jan 2011)

Hi Danielle,

Could you ask your employer for a small raise or perhaps work an extra hour or two?

Anthony.


----------



## Odea (11 Jan 2011)

pinkyBear said:


> In light of the fact that the OP has been receiving enough finger wagging in previous posts, we all buy things we never wear!!


 
Oops!  I didn't know about the other posts.  Hard to believe that someone who was on the breadline a few months back is now planning a holiday to Australia and another to the USA.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=149181

Maybe she might come back and tell us how she got in with the pawn shops?


----------



## Danielle24 (18 Jan 2011)

Odea said:


> Purchasing dresses and never wearing them and purchasing jewellery and not wearing it is very frivolous indeed.
> 
> I cannot imagine a pawn shop paying you anywhere near what you originally paid for them.
> Have you thought have having a wine evening or similar in your house where people might purchase your items. Others could also bring along some items for the same reason.


 

Sorry but half these were gifts and some are too big on me as I lost a lot of weight.


----------



## elcato (18 Jan 2011)

Have you tried Adverts.ie ? Maybe try selling a few of the clothes there or even sell as a whole joblot ?


----------



## ANORAKPHOBIA (19 Jan 2011)

Danielle24 you could perhaps try your hand at some part time work to alleviate your financial woes.
 I would respectfully suggest you might have a talent for fiction and a particular strenght in the fantasy area judging from some of your recent posts.

EG http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=149181


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Jan 2011)

> I would respectfully suggest you might have a talent for fiction and a particular strenght in the fantasy area judging from some of your recent posts.



A bit unfair I would think.


----------



## Macattack (19 Jan 2011)

You may be interested in Irishopinions.ie 

You register and get emailed surveys. They explain how long the survey is and how much they will award you with for completing it (often 10 mins for €1 or 15mins for €2) when you achieve €10 they post you a voucher for that amount. 

I often recieve €10 vouchers for tescos and i find that when you are stuck at the end of the month they are extremely handy.

I use this site but other than that have no affiliation


----------



## ANORAKPHOBIA (19 Jan 2011)

If you can take someone seriously that is in the same period looking for advice on Pawn Shops and long haul trips to celebrate birthdays carry on.


----------



## Macattack (19 Jan 2011)

ANORAKPHOBIA said:


> If you can take someone seriously that is in the same period looking for advice on Pawn Shops and long haul trips to celebrate birthdays carry on.


 
I can see your point on this, but to be fair to the girl i know how it is to pay off debt and doing it for so long that you feel you need to reward yourself. 

Its not the right way to do it, but we are all human and all make mistakes


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Jan 2011)

> If you can take someone seriously that is in the same period looking for advice on Pawn Shops and long haul trips to celebrate birthdays carry on.



Mr Bear is on the brink of loosing his job, and we will be surviving on one income with a hefty mortgage!!! We are planning to go on a nice holiday, now hears the thing we are planning! We will not take out a loan, and we wont be dipping into emergency funds!  We are ok in that we have no other debt.  So we are looking at finances and trimming back on everything!!! 
After what we have been through, I think it is important not to take life too seriously. Based on the OPS post, she has not committed to going on these trips - she is assessing finances and trying to come up with ways to make these trips happen. 

Its important to have something to look forward to.. 
P..


----------



## Macattack (19 Jan 2011)

pinkyBear said:


> Its important to have something to look forward to..
> P..


 
Agreed!


----------



## Grizzly (21 Jan 2011)

Danielle24 said:


> Sorry but half these were gifts and some are too big on me as I lost a lot of weight.


 
But when you bought them they fitted you?  Did you wear them with the tags still on?


----------

